# Override MSI Afterburner VRAM OC limit like in nVidia Inspector ?



## Macadamia (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello everyone !

I am currently mining Ethereum on my Laptop when I sleep or am away from home. 
This laptop is Lenovo Legion 5 Pro with a nVidia RTX 3070 (140W max TDP) GPU. It currently can mine at nearly 68MH/s @ 120W power draw.

I tried to use MSI Afterburner to undervolt and underclock the GPU core, and overclock the VRAM. Works great, except for the memory.
The problem is that MSI Afterburner does not let me get my VRAM above +1500 MHz, so a total of 8500MHz. And this is annoying as I can use nVidia Inspector to set the Memory at a stable 8700MHz. Unfortunately nVidia Inspector does not allow me any voltage control at all.
I tried to use the MSI Afterburner unofficial overclocking mode by editing the config file (setting to 1 and adding the "EULA" sentence), but nothing changes, the limit is still +1500 whatever I do. Note I also disabled the "force P2 state" in nVidia Profile Inspector.

Unfortunately, using nVidia Inspector, I lose the undervolting, and it is quite annoying to have to use several different OC shortcuts on the desktop to change my GPU settings for gaming or content creation or mining.

Is there any way I could go past the MSI Afterburner limitation to be able to keep undervolting and also being able to easily manage my GPU profiles ?

Thanks for any input on the matter,
Take care.


----------



## Macadamia (Apr 7, 2021)

After some digging, it seems that the ability to get past these limits will only be (possibly) available in a future release of MSI Afterburner.
For the moment I decided to get rid of all my OC utilities and manage my core and VRAM frequencies directly from the mining program I use (Gminer 2.50).


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 7, 2021)

Macadamia said:


> After some digging, it seems that the ability to get past these limits will only be (possibly) available in a future release of MSI Afterburner.
> For the moment I decided to get rid of all my OC utilities and manage my core and VRAM frequencies directly from the mining program I use (Gminer 2.50).


TBH +1500 is really good, I wouldn't go any higher, especially because GDDR6 runs hot itself


----------



## Macadamia (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes I was afraid of that initially. But as my Junction temperatures stay really low I finally decided to run my VRAM at 8680Mhz. In other words, a bit less than the stable value I found.
For information, my Junction temperature is as low as 70°C after several hours of testing, I believe this is much lower than what can be achieved with desktop cards (although these manage better core temps). My core is still ok I believe at 63°C. I suppose I can thank Lenovo for the nice heat pipes on the VRAM 

The only issue I have now is the instability of the core underclocking. Although the GPU stays in P0 state, the offset seems to lead to a different core clock after every reboot (!??), so I have to adjust it every time I launch Gminer...


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 7, 2021)

I have the same issue with my 2080 Super. It can run a lot higher but when I go for inspector I loose control over voltages. It's really annoying.



WatEagle said:


> TBH +1500 is really good, I wouldn't go any higher, especially because GDDR6 runs hot itself


GDDR6X runs hot, the non-X not really. My 2080 Super memory junction hits 41°C max. thanks to watercooling but even without watercooling it never exceeds the core temp when you have a cooler with contact to the chips. The +1500 limit is stupid, there are many cards with Samsung ICs that max out the afterburner slider.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 7, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> GDDR6X runs hot, the non-X not really.


I said that because it's a laptop, but as he stated how his temperatures are relatively low he should be fine if future afterburner versions will allow to go beyond limits


----------



## legion5pro (May 10, 2021)

Hi!

I am also mining on the Lenovo Legion 5 Pro, I am running it conservatively at -318 on core and 250+ on memory. How do you under volt the GPU? My sliders in MSI afterburner are all greyed out. Getting 56MH/s with T-rex miner.

Edit: Temperatures with HWinfo are 76c GPU hotspot and 67 GPU temp


----------

